# Audi A3... Any other girls on the forum?



## BloodRedShoes (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi I'm Ksennia

Long time follower... first post

I'm trying to decide on my next mod. I want to flash my ECU, exhaust, downpipe, front sway bar, camber plates... that's all FOR NOW... What should my priority be? 

I'm trying to decide between GIAC and APR, I heard the numbers put out by GIAC are better... any input is appreciated 


Currently I have:

HID fogs & head lights
AEM CAI (powder coated red)
VMR V710s (powder coated red)
KW V3s 
Neuspeed Swaybar
Euro LED tail lights
Iron tint on head lights and fogs, medium tint on tail lights
Painted side reflectors and blinkers 
Rear windshield wiper delete
Debadged including back rings
S line air conditioning vents
Black out grille


----------



## jamaicanjoe (Jun 23, 2012)

*ECU*

Hi my name is Joseph I am very new on here as well.

However I have a red Audi 2000 A6 2.7T Twin I am working on getting my ECU flash by a someone on this forum. What he is going to do for me is flash my ECU to a stage 2 for $ 450 which is very cheap. My turbos will be at 20-21psi on the stock Ko3's. For you I would do the ECU first then get yourself a intercooler, then worry about the down pipe. If you would like I can pass on your is info to you if you like.

Thanks. 
Joseph.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, I'm not a girl but thought I'd give my 2 cents.

I think some new ecu would be your best use of money, it makes the most notable difference of any mod for very cheap. A very popular version is obviously apr, but there are others. Apr is nice since it has many modes to choose and if you end up getting a downpipe and intake and all that jazz they calibrate the ecu to make more power to take advantage of the new mods. GIAC doesn't do that.

You might want to post in the A3 8P forums for more specific a3 questions. More people there that are experienced with it. I like the vmr's. The 710's are good looking wheels.


----------

